# Started bar conversion - don''t use jigsaw!



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Started bar conversion yesterday, bought laminate blades for the jigsaw, proceeded to cut the table. Luckily I also bought a Stanly Fat Max fine tooth hand saw. What a mess using the jigsaw, the cardboard box section inside the table forced the blade to wander.

However using the hand saw I was able to sought it by trimming off the wagged edge. Phew !

Roy


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

AND, always 'score' the laminate with a Stanley knife for the saw to follow , else the laminate will 'chip' :wink: 

tony


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Use downward cutting blades, then finish of with a fine cut using a router.

Ian


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I cut mine with a metal cutting TCT blade on my 18 volt Makita circular saw. Only OK for straight lines though.








Edged with aluminium


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Interesting stuff

I have a few sheets of 3mm laminate I'll need to cut soon, one suggestion has been to just score several times with a sharp stanley blade then snap it. Straight lines only of course! 

Anyone tried that?


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

The other thing I would recommend is use masking tape over the intended cut. 

My problem using the jigsaw with a laminate blade was not the laminate, it cut that with out problems in fact I bought a set of three Bosch blades two for straight cuts one for curves. The problem arose with the egg box section coursing the blade to go off line. The Stanley hand saw straight through without problems.


----------

